

Reading source code: The rise of F# - bdfh42
http://www.hanselman.com/blog/TheWeeklySourceCode34TheRiseOfF.aspx

======
schtog
F# is very cool since it mtight bring functional programming into the
mainstream.

------
michael_dorfman
This is nice to see; F# is a cool language, and Hanselman's series has been
excellent so far.

~~~
greyman
For which kind of problems it's a better choice comparing to C#?

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Domain Specific Languages, parsing, new language creation in general, rules-
based systems, highly-scalable applications, cross-language compilation.

As an example of the last item, the Web Toolkit allows you to write one, er,
server page with F# on it. Kind of like C# or VB with old-timely asp pages,
where the code and the html was all together.

The cool part is by flagging the methods to either run on the server, client,
or both, you just write code to do stuff -- a server method can call a client
one which then can call a server one, etc. The system figures out how to do
the work. And even cooler, everything is in F# -- the F# language abilities
are programmed so it automagically turns the F# into Javascript when the page
is rendered.

Cool stuff.

~~~
hjelmstrom
Cool stuff indeed. You can do the same in Scheme -write stuff to be run in
server or client very easily and make them both interact, and also have Scheme
being compiled to javascript - using HOP ( <http://hop.inria.fr/> ).

